# REQUEST FOR PROPOSALS TURTLE CONSERVATION FUND Next Proposal Deadline: 1 May 2013



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 15, 2013)

REQUEST FOR PROPOSALS
TURTLE CONSERVATION FUND 
Next Proposal Deadline: 1 May 2013

A Partnership Coalition of Leading Turtle Conservation Organizations and Individuals
_________
Strategic Action Planning and Funding Support for Conservation of 
Threatened Tortoises and Freshwater Turtles
(www.turtleconservationfund.org) 
_________
Conservation International â€¢ International Union for the Conservation of Nature / Species Survival Commission / Tortoise and Freshwater Turtle Specialist Group â€¢ Turtle Survival Alliance â€¢ European Association of Zoos and Aquaria Shellshock Campaign â€¢ Chelonian Research Foundation â€¢ Chester Zoo â€¢ Fort Worth Zoo â€¢ Asian Turtle Program â€¢ Wildlife Conservation Society â€¢ Behler Chelonian Center / Turtle Conservancy â€¢ Chelonian Research Institute â€¢ Humane Society International - Australia
____________________________________________________________________

TCF Board:
Hugh R. Quinn, Co-Chair ([email protected])
Anders G.J. Rhodin, Co-Chair ([email protected])
Gary Ades; Chris B. Banks; Kurt A. Buhlmann; Antone Cadi; Bernard Devaux; Matt Frankel; Eric Goode; Douglas B. Hendrie; John Iverson; Brian D. Horne; Rick Hudson; Gerald Kuchling; Richard Lewis, Susan Lieberman; Luca Luiselli; George Meyer; Russell A. Mittermeier; Vivian PÃ¡ez; Hans-Dieter Philippen; Colin Poole; Peter C.H. Pritchard; Martina Raffel; Walter C. Sedgwick; Peter Paul van Dijk; Andrew Walde; Henk Zwartepoorte

**************************

The Turtle Conservation Fund (TCF) administers a turtle conservation and research grants program. Awards are granted to organizations or individuals for specific conservation or research projects dealing with tortoises or freshwater turtles, but not marine turtles, with either partial or full support as funding allows. Awards at the present time are approximately in the $2000 to $5000 range per project, with occasional funding up to $10,000.
Priority for funding is given to projects that focus on species that are already highly threatened (Critically Endangered) as determined by the IUCN Red List (www.iucnredlist.org). 
TCFâ€™s highest priority species targeted for funding are listed below.
We welcome proposals for the conservation of species other than those listed, provided a convincing rationale is included why the speciesâ€™ conservation status merits funding from the TCF.
Award recipients enter into contractual agreement with one of our partner organizations (Conservation International, Chelonian Research Foundation or EAZA Shellshock Campaign) to produce the proposed work. Award recipients are also encouraged to publish at least partial results of the supported research in the international scientific turtle journal, Chelonian Conservation and Biology, published by TCF Alliance Partner Chelonian Research Foundation (CRF; www.chelonian.org).
For further information and application guidelines go to www.TurtleConservationFund.org
----------------------------------------------
Turtle Conservation Fund
Priority Species List

Species included in this list are Critically Endangered (CR) or proposed as CR (by IUCN Red Listing Workshops). Listed exceptions include Acanthochelys pallidipectoris(Chaco Side-necked Turtle), Chitra indica (Indian Narrow-headed Softshell Turtle), Elusor macrurus (Mary River Turtle), Geochelone (or Centrochelys) sulcata (African Spurred Tortoise), and Terrapene coahuila (Coahuilan Box Turtle) (each listed or proposed as Endangered).
In addition, the Turtle Conservation Fund (TCF) recognizes that the conservation status of many turtle species, particularly those inhabiting Sub-Saharan Africa, is poorly known, and will consider applications for projects to improve our understanding of the survival prospects of these species. Such projects should clearly describe why a particular species or region might warrant priority funding from the TCF.

Dermatemydidae
1. Dermatemys mawii (Central American River Turtle) â€“ Belize, Guatemala, Mexico

Kinosternidae
2. Sternotherus depressus (Flattened Musk Turtle) â€“ USA

Emydidae
3. Glyptemys muhlenbergii (Bog Turtle) â€“ USA
4. Terrapene coahuila (Coahuilan Box Turtle) â€“ Mexico

Geoemydidae
5. Batagur affinis (Southern River Terrapin) â€“ Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, Myanmar, Thailand
6. Batagur baska (Northern River Terrapin) â€“ Bangladesh, India, Myanmar
7. Batagur borneoensis (Painted Terrapin) â€“ Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand
8. Batagur kachuga (Red-crowned Roofed Turtle) â€“ Bangladesh, India, Nepal
9. Batagur trivittata (Burmese Roofed Turtle) â€“ Myanmar
10. Cuora aurocapitata (Yellow-headed Box Turtle) â€“ China
11. Cuora bourreti (Bourretâ€™s Box Turtle) â€“ Cambodia, Laos, Vietnam
12. Cuora flavomarginata(Yellow-margined Box Turtle) â€“ China, Japan, Taiwan
13. Cuora galbinifrons (Indochinese Box Turtle) â€“ China, Laos, Vietnam
14. Cuora mccordi (McCordâ€™s Box Turtle) â€“ China
15. Cuora mouhotii (Keeled Box Turtle) â€“ China, India, Laos, Myanmar, Vietnam
16. Cuora pani (Panâ€™s Box Turtle) â€“ China
17. Cuora picturata (Southern Vietnam Box Turtle) â€“ Vietnam
18. Cuora trifasciata (Chinese Three-striped Box Turtle, Golden Coin Turtle) â€“ China, Hong Kong, Laos, Vietnam
19. Cuora yunnanensis (Yunnan Box Turtle) â€“ China
20. Cuora zhoui (Zhouâ€™s Box Turtle) â€“ China, Vietnam
21. Heosemys annandalii (Yellow-headed Temple Turtle) â€“ Cambodia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, Thailand, Vietnam
22. Heosemys depressa (Arakan Forest Turtle) â€“ Myanmar
23. Leucocephalon yuwonoi (Sulawesi Forest Turtle) â€“ Indonesia
24. Mauremys annamensis (Annam Pond Turtle) â€“ Vietnam
25. Mauremys mutica (Yellow Pond Turtle) â€“ China, Japan, Taiwan, Vietnam
26. Mauremys nigricans (Red-necked Pond Turtle) â€“ China, Vietnam
27. Orlitia borneensis (Malaysian Giant Turtle) â€“ Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia
28. Sacalia bealei (Bealâ€™s Eyed Turtle) â€“ China, Hong Kong
29. Siebenrockiella leytensis (Philippine Forest Turtle) â€“ Philippines

Platysternidae
30. Platysternon megacephalum (Big-headed Turtle) â€“ Cambodia, China, Hong Kong, Laos, Myanmar, Thailand, Vietnam

Testudinidae
31. Astrochelys radiata (Radiated Tortoise) â€“ Madagascar
32. Astrochelys yniphora (Ploughshare Tortoise, Angonoka) â€“ Madagascar
33. Geochelone platynota (Burmese Star Tortoise) â€“ Myanmar
34. Geochelone (or Centrochelys) sulcata (African Spurred Tortoise â€“ only in-situ projects eligible) â€“ Benin, Burkina Faso, CAR, Chad, Eritrea, Ethiopia, Mali, Mauritania, Niger, Nigeria, Senegal, Sudan
35. Gopherus flavomarginatus (Bolson Tortoise) - Mexico
36. Manouria emys (Asian Giant Tortoise) â€“ Bangladesh, India, Indonesia, Malaysia, Myanmar, Thailand
37. Psammobates geometricus (Geometric Tortoise) â€“ South Africa
38. Pyxis arachnoides (Spider Tortoise) â€“ Madagascar
39. Pyxis planicauda (Flat-tailed Tortoise, Flat-shelled Spider Tortoise) â€“ Madagascar
40. Testudo kleinmanni (Egyptian Tortoise) â€“ Egypt, Israel, Libya

Trionychidae
41. Apalone spinifera atra (Black Spiny Softshell Turtle, Cuatro Cienegas Softshell Turtle) - Mexico
42. Chitra chitra (Asian Narrow-headed Softshell Turtle) â€“ Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand
43. Chitra indica (Indian Narrow-headed Softshell Turtle) â€“ Bangladesh, India, Nepal, Pakistan
44. Chitra vandijki (Burmese Narrow-headed Softshell Turtle) â€“ Myanmar, Thailand
45. Nilssonia formosa (Burmese Peacock Softshell Turtle) â€“ China, Myanmar,
46. Nilssonia leithii (Leithâ€™s Softshell Turtle) â€“ India
47. Nilssonia nigricans (Black Softshell Turtle, Bostami Softshell) â€“ Bangladesh, India
48. Pelochelys cantori (Asian Giant Softshell Turtle, Cantorâ€™s Giant Softshell Turtle) â€“ Bangladesh, Cambodia, China, India, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, Philippines, Thailand, Vietnam
49. Rafetus swinhoei (Red River Giant Softshell Turtle, Yangtze Giant Softshell Turtle, Swinhoeâ€™s Softshell Turtle) â€“ China, Vietnam

Chelidae
50. Acanthochelys pallidipectoris (Chaco Side-necked Turtle) â€“ Argentina, Bolivia, Paraguay
51. Chelodina mccordi (Roti Island Snake-necked Turtle) â€“ Indonesia, Timor-Leste
52. Elusor macrurus (Mary River Turtle) â€“ Australia
53. Mesoclemmys hogei (Hogeâ€™s Side-necked Turtle) â€“ Brazil
54. Pseudemydura umbrina (Western Swamp Turtle) â€“ Australia

Podocnemididae
55. Erymnochelys madagascariensis (Madagascan Big-headed Turtle) â€“ Madagascar
56. Podocnemis expansa (Giant South American River Turtle, Giant Amazon River Turtle, Arrau) â€“ Bolivia, Brazil, Colombia, Ecuador, Guyana, Peru, Venezuela
57. Podocnemis lewyana (Magdalena River Turtle) â€“ Colombia

The TCF is aware that Gopherus agassizii (Mojave Desert Tortoise - USA) is proposed for an assessment as Critically Endangered; however, the TCF is unlikely to fund applications for Desert Tortoise work, and recommends that prospective applicants for projects concerning this species check into grants available from the Desert Tortoise Council [http://deserttortoise.org] and other sources.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Prepared September 2008, revised February 2011, March 2011, August 2012)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Apr 15, 2013)

I propose that Tom go spend 6 months during sulcata hatchling season and get back to us with a full report! And seeds from the plants the babies are eating.


----------



## kjr153 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds like a great idea


----------

